# Stopover "Stop24"



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

I wrote to the company "Stop24" in April to ask how much they charge for M/H and caravans to stop over night on their site on the M20 near to the Tunnel. They replied after about six weeks far to late for me to use but here is their reply which is very accommodating by them, if they read this forum, "I thank you very much for your reply".
Here is the reply.

Thank you for you enquiry and I can advise the following:- 

Long term parking is permitted. The charge is £3 for 2-4 hours and then £5 per day thereafter Payment is by an automated system so you will need a mobile phone and credit/debit card. Clear signs around the car park explain the procedure. You cannot pre book this facility. 

Please note that the car park is not secured at night by means of a gate, nor is it manned 24 hours, however it is well lit and covered by CCTV. 

Please also note that there is no designated parking for caravans. However the first row of spaces is not height restricted or failing that there are bays to the right hand side of the entrance marked "caravans only" that can be used. 

Overnight parking for motorhomes and caravans is permitted. 


Alan Jones BSc (Hons) MRICS
Development Surveyor
Henry Boot Developments
Banner Cross Hall
Sheffield
S11 9PD

Telephone 0114 255 5444
Fax 0114 258 5548


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Stop 24*

Thanks for the info. I never knew that that place was operated by Henry Boot!

Russell


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I know that various people have had problems with Stop 24 in the past. Here is one thread from last year and another one  from the previous year.


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

Chausson said:


> I wrote to the company "Stop24" in April to ask how much they charge for M/H and caravans to stop over night on their site on the M20 near to the Tunnel. They replied after about six weeks far to late for me to use but here is their reply which is very accommodating by them, if they read this forum, "I thank you very much for your reply".
> Here is the reply.
> 
> Thank you for you enquiry and I can advise the following:-
> ...


We used this stop last year. On the way out we parked on the coach park with no problems. On the way back we stopped for a comfort break and was shouted at my Mr jobs worth that we were going to be towed away. We were parked together with another motorhome again on the coach park.

I wrote to Alan Jones about this episode and got a reply that we should have been parked in the caravan/motorhome area. I think this is the first left on the roundabout. It is just in front of the services building. It is very noisy from the motorway traffic.

Keith


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

We stopped overnight 2 weeks ago no problems and have used it for the last 3 years with a caravan
Despite being called Stop24 it closes at 10 or 11pm and there are no staff on site.
This time we stopped on the dedicated caravan area which is further away from the motorway noise (didn't stop the noise from 2 transits pulling up and swapping van contents - very suspicious)
Arrive late and leave early and you'll be fine


----------

